# New 4g nano - iwagumi inspired (55k warning)



## Soundwav2010 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice nano, what brand is it, as i don't recognize it from the brands they have around here.

Anyways, I really like your scape. Can see this as a shrimp tank.


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Great scape bud. Yeah I also want to know brand. That light fixture looks sleek and amazing.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks  and yeah. I'll almost certainly get shrimp for it. 

The brand is superfish wave 15. I got the tank as a free subscribing present when I subscribed to Practical Fishkeeping. That offer was just inside the UK I think 

One thing I find a bit of a drawback with it is that there's a touch sensitive button to turn the lights on/off and pick intensity but if I put it onto a timer the timer turns the lights off but not back on again. I need to go and touch the button for them to go on. 

Maybe I can get some sort of LED controller thing for it. I don't know. Im not much of an electric engineer.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That is a nice little tank. I like how the light fixture is setup.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Update, plants are growing in nicely, no C02 or macro ferts yet. No livestock yet either but I'll be adding some shrimp soon

The staurogyne repens is just gorgeous, nice rich green and good leaf shape etc.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

Very nice scape.

And I love the tank!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

hmmm a real nano  i love it too ... nice rocks also ..


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous  I have to agree thats a sharp tank!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Not the best photo but I've added 3 amano shrimp to it. I was going to go for red cherry shrimp but couldn't get hold of any within a reasonable timescale and the tank was starting to really need something that eats algae in so just went for the amanos. They won't breed so that's nice and stable I guess


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

amanos will be great in there! tank looking lovely


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Better FTS now with the shrimp, they finished off all the algae in no time and are munching on a fragment of a piece of sinking pleco tablet each there. Bit too much food for them really but I hadn't realised they'd pick up the food and swim away with it playing keep aways with the others and since I didn't want them to start fighting over the one bit I put in two more to have one per shrimp. It was hilarious to watch them though.

So quick at finding the food and eating it too, anyway I really like them.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!!! arent you happy that you subscribed!?! wish they would offer that here!


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh yes, the little tank has been so much fun, very low maintenance too so far. The shrimp are amazing as well, not kept any freshwater shrimp before so that's all new.

The plants are growing well so far, I've not been fertilising other than trace but it's a relatively low light set up (although the tank is close to a window and gets a fair bit of daylight but not direct sunlight, which helps)


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

One of the shrimp molted and I did the newbie shrimp keeper thing of seeing the molt and thinking one of them had died, esp since two of them were eating the molt. Then the third one joined in and I did a huh? wait but.. oh right yes, molts!

Starting to get some deep green algae on the big rock that the shrimp don't eat. Doesn't look bad though, it's not slimy and doesn't come off when I rub at it with a finger. Glass is still clear though and the plants so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Updated shot, colours went a bit weird and super saturated but still wanted to post the photo.

This has been such a low maintenance tank so far. No Co2 and barely fertilised once a week (just a few drops of trace). 40% waterchange weekly but the tank is so small that that's less than a full bucket.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Looking great! Is that your hairgrass in the back?
Wow it's long, give it a good timing to promote horizontal growth. 
I'm diggin' your layout a lot.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

It's hairgrass in the back, I'm using it for a background plant since the tank is so small. It only has a small area to grow into at the back of the tank, some of it is cut but I left some of it long so that it'll give that vallisneria curtain at the back look.

Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Current state of the tank (not the best photo and I do need to clean the glass)










I cannot stress how low maintenance this tank is. Waterchange once a week and that's it. No fertilising beyond a few drops of trace during waterchange and no Co2, haven't even trimmed any plants yet although Im starting to have to think about that.

Everything's growing really slowly but the plants are healthy and the shrimp are fine


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

sweet nano. is that seiryu stone? go star repens go!  


- thefisherman


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

It was sold as "Mini Landscape Rock" basically unbranded Seiryu Stone and cheaper but just as good  £2.5 per kg instead of close to £7 per kg over here.

I'm really happy with it


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Love this lil' fella!!!!


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Update, everything is ticking along nicely still:




























Bit tempted to add more livestock, I've only got the 3 amano shrimp in there and they're quite often just hidden away in the thicket of plants so I don't see them. At the same time though the tank is really low maintenance and easy to keep and seems to be in a good balance so I should probably just go with the if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Great tank! I like the feeling of both balance and solidity from the rocks. Are you using any kind of carbon supplement at all (i.e. excel?)

...It's about time to trim the downoi though, maybe the staurogyne, too.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

...actually, looking at it again, the hairgrass mimicking the shape of the rocks in that latest fts is kind of really cool...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, awesome little tank. Scape/plant choice is very nice. I really am interested in one of these tanks. That sucks it can't go on a timer. I really like what you did here.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you!

..and yes it's about time to trim the plants more, I've trimmed a bit of the downoi already but I need to be more aggressive.

I'm not supplementing carbon at all, no excel or Co2 and I'm barely fertilizing either, just a few drops every week with the water change and I don't remember to turn the light on every day either. The tank is next to a window and gets some natural light but that window is sort of in the shade of a wall so doesn't get super sunlight through it or anything.

The plants are growing very slowly but they seem healthy enough and Im not having huge algae problems or anything so I'm quite happy with the tank ticking over super low tech. It's the easiest tank to care for that Ive had so far and I'm really happy with how it looks.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I think a nice school of _Boraras_ fish would look stunning in this tank. They're small so you could easily have 6 of them in this tank.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Siggav said:


> The plants are growing very slowly but they seem healthy enough and Im not having huge algae problems or anything so I'm quite happy with the tank ticking over super low tech. It's the easiest tank to care for that Ive had so far and I'm really happy with how it looks.


Then it seems like you've hit the "sweet spot" that many aquarists dream of. Congratulations!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like this tank!

You mention the filter was noisy. How so? What did you do to calm it down?

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bGFUF-GUYjY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=bGFUF-GUYjY

Where can I buy this tank?


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Subscribed. Inspired to try a nano. I love the low maintenance of this tank. Very cool. Keep us updated periodically.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

tylergvolk said:


> I really like this tank!
> 
> You mention the filter was noisy. How so? What did you do to calm it down?
> 
> ...


he lives in scotland...not sure if its available in the US. its similar to the aqueon evolve though.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

I took out the filter and bought a new quieter one. Don't know where to buy the tank. Like I said at the start it was a practical fishkeeping magazine subscription gift for me

Also Im a she not a he but yes I live in Scotland


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, nice tank! I love when tanks are low maintenance!
You amanos look super healthy, great work!


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

Update, the tank had a mini meltdown over Xmas, the lights aren't on a timer so when I was away for 2 weeks I figured I'd leave them off since the tank is next to a window anyway. My fish sitter who came to check on the tanks turned the lights on so they were on 24/7 for a while. 

The tank is still pretty to look at and the shrimp are healthy but I think I might need to do stuff to it more than I've been doing. Sorting out the plants some and fertilize. We'll see


----------

